# Tropheus sp. red NDOLE



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi all, here are some actual pics of my F1 Ndole  Hope you like them


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sweet looking ndoles. Very nice pictures of some very nice fish


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

WOW that fish has alot of color


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

It's beautiful! I had no idea that tropheus got that colorful!


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! Just WOW!


----------



## MorningShade (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW!!!... are you gonna submit these for the photo contest?


----------



## Racingfish (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice coloring.. The pictures were done very well... Thank you for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, you have a mutant Ndole in the back in the 3rd picture.  Very nice fish and pics.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Wowzers!!

(Northshore has some competition going on here! :wink: )


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

Really nice pics those throphues really have some color to them :thumb:


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2008)

I want that!!!


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Tahnk you all! Yes, they are beautiful.

*eL Chupy:* I will see....why not....it has been a while since I last joined the contest 

*dntx5b9:* the 3rd pic? Which mutant do you mean? :-?

*squiggly:* hah you are joking  hard to compete with Gerry :lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert, you take beautiful photos! I always enjoy seeing them and I always enjoy your Tropheus! 

Any tank photos with these fish?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

canart said:


> Tahnk you all! Yes, they are beautiful.
> 
> *eL Chupy:* I will see....why not....it has been a while since I last joined the contest
> 
> ...


Sorry, bad attempt at humor. I was just referring to your ikola in the background. Again, great fish and pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

dntx5b9 said:


> canart said:
> 
> 
> > Tahnk you all! Yes, they are beautiful.
> ...


:lol: that guy is in the 4th pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Marduk said:


> dntx5b9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, bad attempt at humor. I was just referring to your ikola in the background. Again, great fish and pics.
> ...


Not only I have a bad sense of humor, I can't even count...


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

dntx5b9 said:


> Not only I have a bad sense of humor, I can't even count...


That's OK, I didn't take it as a bad humor  I thought you meant the 4th pics and Ikola there :lol:

Thanks again!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Those fish are stunning!!  Makes me want to start up a tank for some!!! :thumb:


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some fantastic Tropheus, and the pics are quite impressive 

I am sitting in front of your tank from those captures :thumb:

Steve


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks again!

Steve, sit and see  Newest shots...enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, beautiful shots Robert. Where did you get those Tropheus? Were they hard to find?


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Some of the best pictures of Tropheus I've ever seen :thumb: 
The next time I restock a tank its going to be with a couple dozen Ndole.

Steve


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Beauties!

Stunning fish, I'm itching to see the rest of the tank! TANK SHOT!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

YES TANK SHOTS!!!


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanx!!

Marduk: I got them here in Slovakia from my friend (breeder and importer). It isn't too hard to find almost any Tropheus here.

Here is topic with my full tank shots: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160960

or see the tank profile: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/ (select Tang. Tropheus Tank Type)


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

See now, with a tank like that I'd have a hard time leaving the house!!


----------



## Exodus1500 (Nov 16, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## brova (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow...    some of the best pictures of Trops I have ever seen. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanx guys!!!...it's been a while since my ast post but new pics are added now...see this topic
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160386&start=15


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice


----------

